# RNS 315 + MDI = No medium is available



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

Wondering what is wrong with my setup, my MDI doesnt show up as an option on the RNS 315, yet the iphone 6 is charging when plugged and i see the DOCK CONNECTOR selection as source on the phone, but nothing does to the speakers, Do i need to upgrade the radio firmware? or maybe the MDI itself? defective harness ?

Also is there a way to have the bluetooth audio plays default when starting the car? right now FM kicks in, then 5seconds later the phone connect, i have to press the MEDIA button, and in order to play i exit the media screen by press an other button like FM and repress MEDIA and music start playing from phone, kinda anoying 


































Not sure why the BT options are all greyed out there


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

It may need to be recoded to show that it has MDI.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MK6JSW said:


> It may need to be recoded to show that it has MDI.


The radio needs to be recoded you mean ? How do you go about doing that ?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

OK did some searching, apparently i have to enable the box BIT 1 under module 37 NAV with vagcom, not sure what that would mean with the VAG K+CAN COMMANDER i ordered... (only guide i could find http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ommander-disable-seatbelt-chime-dinger-for-40 )


----------

